# Tor is not working [unsolved problem]

## jonfr

I am trying to setup a tor server on my lan, rather then on my dekstop computer. I do that so more then one computer can use this tor server. However, with the new version of tor I am running into problems. I have updated the config file to a new version. I don't get any special error when starting tor, but it does not run.

Here is my tor config file.

```
## Configuration file for a typical Tor user

## Last updated 22 December 2007 for Tor 0.2.0.14-alpha.

## (May or may not work for much older or much newer versions of Tor.)

##

## Lines that begin with "## " try to explain what's going on. Lines

## that begin with just "#" are disabled commands: you can enable them

## by removing the "#" symbol.

##

## See the man page, or https://www.torproject.org/tor-manual-dev.html,

## for more options you can use in this file.

##

## Tor will look for this file in various places based on your platform:

## http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ#torrc

PIDFile /var/run/tor/tor.pid

## Replace this with "SocksPort 0" if you plan to run Tor only as a

## server, and not make any local application connections yourself.

SocksPort 9050 # what port to open for local application connections

SocksListenAddress 127.0.0.1 # accept connections only from localhost

SocksListenAddress 192.168.1.1:9100 # listen on this IP:port also

## Entry policies to allow/deny SOCKS requests based on IP address.

## First entry that matches wins. If no SocksPolicy is set, we accept

## all (and only) requests from SocksListenAddress.

SocksPolicy accept 192.168.1.0/24

#SocksPolicy reject *

## Logs go to stdout at level "notice" unless redirected by something

## else, like one of the below lines. You can have as many Log lines as

## you want.

##

## We advise using "notice" in most cases, since anything more verbose

## may provide sensitive information to an attacker who obtains the logs.

##

## Send all messages of level 'notice' or higher to /var/lib/log/tor/notices.log

#Log notice file /var/lib/log/tor/notices.log

## Send every possible message to /var/lib/log/tor/debug.log

#Log debug file /var/lib/log/tor/debug.log

## Use the system log instead of Tor's logfiles

#Log notice syslog

## To send all messages to stderr:

#Log debug stderr

Log notice file /var/log/tor/tor.log

## Uncomment this to start the process in the background... or use

## --runasdaemon 1 on the command line. This is ignored on Windows;

## see the FAQ entry if you want Tor to run as an NT service.

RunAsDaemon 1

## The directory for keeping all the keys/etc. By default, we store

## things in $HOME/.tor on Unix, and in Application Data\tor on Windows.

#DataDirectory /var/lib/lib/tor

DataDirectory   /var/lib/tor/data

## The directory for keeping all the keys/etc. By default, we store

## things in $HOME/.tor on Unix, and in Application Data\tor on Windows.

#DataDirectory /var/lib/lib/tor

DataDirectory   /var/lib/tor/data

## The port on which Tor will listen for local connections from Tor

## controller applications, as documented in control-spec.txt.

#ControlPort 9051

############### This section is just for location-hidden services ###

## Once you have configured a hidden service, you can look at the

## contents of the file ".../hidden_service/hostname" for the address

## to tell people.

##

## HiddenServicePort x y:z says to redirect requests on port x to the

## address y:z.

#HiddenServiceDir /var/lib/lib/tor/hidden_service/

#HiddenServicePort 80 127.0.0.1:80

#HiddenServiceDir /var/lib/lib/tor/other_hidden_service/

#HiddenServicePort 80 127.0.0.1:80

#HiddenServicePort 22 127.0.0.1:22

################ This section is just for relays #####################

#

## See https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-relay for details.

## A unique handle for your server.

#Nickname darkblackhole

## The IP or FQDN for your server. Leave commented out and Tor will guess.

#Address noname.example.com

## Define these to limit the bandwidth usage of relayed (server)

## traffic. Your own traffic is still unthrottled.

## Note that RelayBandwidthRate must be at least 20 KB.

#RelayBandwidthRate 20 KBytes  # Throttle traffic to 100KB/s (800Kbps)

#RelayBandwidthBurst 30 KBytes # But allow bursts up to 200KB/s (1600Kbps)

## Contact info to be published in the directory, so we can contact you

## if your server is misconfigured or something else goes wrong.

#ContactInfo Random Person <nobody AT example dot com>

## You might also include your PGP or GPG fingerprint if you have one:

#ContactInfo 1234D/FFFFFFFF Random Person <nobody AT example dot com>

## Required: what port to advertise for Tor connections.

#ORPort 9001

## If you need to listen on a port other than the one advertised

## in ORPort (e.g. to advertise 443 but bind to 9090), uncomment the

## line below too. You'll need to do ipchains or other port forwarding

## yourself to make this work.

#ORListenAddress 192.168.1.1:9090

## Uncomment this to mirror directory information for others. Please do

## if you have enough bandwidth.

#DirPort 9030 # what port to advertise for directory connections

## If you need to listen on a port other than the one advertised

## in DirPort (e.g. to advertise 80 but bind to 9091), uncomment the line

## below too. You'll need to do ipchains or other port forwarding yourself

## to make this work.

#DirListenAddress 192.168.1.1:9091

## Uncomment this if you run more than one Tor server, and add the

## nickname of each Tor server you control, even if they're on different

## networks. You declare it here so Tor clients can avoid using more than

## one of your servers in a single circuit. See

## http://wiki.noreply.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorFAQ#MultipleServers

#MyFamily nickname1,nickname2,...

## A comma-separated list of exit policies. They're considered first

## to last, and the first match wins. If you want to _replace_

## the default exit policy, end this with either a reject *:* or an

## accept *:*. Otherwise, you're _augmenting_ (prepending to) the

## default exit policy. Leave commented to just use the default, which is

## available in the man page or at https://www.torproject.org/documentation.html

##

## Look at https://www.torproject.org/faq-abuse.html#TypicalAbuses

## for issues you might encounter if you use the default exit policy.

##

## If certain IPs and ports are blocked externally, e.g. by your firewall,

## you should update your exit policy to reflect this -- otherwise Tor

## users will be told that those destinations are down.

##

#ExitPolicy accept *:6660-6667,reject *:* # allow irc ports but no more

#ExitPolicy accept *:119 # accept nntp as well as default exit policy

#ExitPolicy reject *:* # no exits allowed

#

################ This section is just for bridge relays ##############

#

## Bridge relays (or "bridges" ) are Tor relays that aren't listed in the

## main directory. Since there is no complete public list of them, even if an

## ISP is filtering connections to all the known Tor relays, they probably

## won't be able to block all the bridges. Unlike running an exit relay,

## running a bridge relay just passes data to and from the Tor network --

## so it shouldn't expose the operator to abuse complaints.

#ORPort 443

#BridgeRelay 1

#RelayBandwidthRate 50KBytes

#ExitPolicy reject *:*

```

Privoxy runs without a issue, so that is not the problem.

----------

## jonfr

I only get this when I try to start tor.

```
/etc/init.d/tor start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Tor configuration (/etc/tor/torrc) is valid.

 * Starting Tor ...                                                                [ !! ]
```

----------

## adrs0061

i dont have any experience but try running the init script in debug mode maybe it will clear things up where the error is

append -d

gd luck

----------

## jonfr

I am not sure, but I do not believe that this is a script issue. This might be a config error, or a program error.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Here, try my /etc/tor/torrc file:

```
User tor

Group tor

PIDFile /var/run/tor/tor.pid

SocksPort 9050 

SocksListenAddress 127.0.0.1

Log notice file /var/log/tor/tor.log

DataDirectory   /var/lib/tor/data

```

It works just fine. I use it to troubleshoot my upcoming web server from the outside.

Good luck. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## cach0rr0

strace will be your friend here

a must-use for any of those cryptic init script failed startup type scenarios 

for example, something like so:

```

myserver ~ # usermod -s /bin/bash tor

myserver ~ # sudo su tor -

myserver ~ $ /usr/bin/strace /usr/bin/tor

```

(remembering of course, to usermod -s back to the original shell after finishing your troubleshooting)

The above is merely a crude example, but, strace is your friend. Emerge it, use it, love it!

it may not be `tor` that's failing. maybe it's privoxy, in which case you'd:

```

myserver ~ # usermod -s /bin/bash privoxy

myserver ~ # sudo su privoxy -

myserver ~ $ /usr/bin/strace /usr/sbin/privoxy

```

You should be able to see where it fails - the error will be cryptic in all that mess, but keep an eye out for such things as "Permission Denied"

----------

## V-Li

Edit /etc/init.d/tor and remove all occurences of "> /dev/null 2>&1", then restart.  Post the message here.

----------

